# How come...?



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

...They make Scarecrows all cutesy for Halloween decorations, but when you see them on movies, those ****ers are made up to look as frightening as possible and not an old Hayseed that you would want to screw with? I'm sure I'm not the only one who has noticed this. I want some scary Scarecrow decor, dammit! If I wanted ones with dumb expressions on their corn sack faces, I'd go steal some from a Kindergarten class. Those Straw Men could be some of the most evil looking creatures around if someone would be a bit more creative. I sure as hell wouldn't want one to chase me across a corn field with a pitchfork on some dark All Hallows Eve! Scary ****e, dudes!


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Halloween became a time for "cute"... Trust me I know. My mother who once was a horror freak turned into a cute horror freak and made the house look like a cute little Halloween festivale... XD We even had a cute scarecrow. 

Anyway I tend to to stay away from that... lol... Hate it so much.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

It seems like ALL Halloween decor, especially the stuff you find in places like Wal-Mart is becoming all cutesy. It started with the Jack-O-Lantern and snowballed from there. You would think that they would leave ONE holiday sacred to the honor of Horror, but instead, they have to "Elmo-Ize" everything.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

This is where people like me come along and scare them all stupid. Well, scare them stupider than they already are.


----------



## DarkEmpress (Apr 22, 2004)

I think they should have cutsie stuff for kids, but I also think they should have spooky, gutsy, gory stuff for adults...whoever said Halloween was for kids needs their head examined...adults like to have fun too...I guess I won't be considered as an adult until December, but that's irrelevant. I don't like all that cute bubbly happy crap...I like Blood...Gore...and all that good stuff.


----------

